# Fruit Loaf with a difference



## csalt (Apr 26, 2007)

Today I made a fruit loaf ( 2 actually in 1lb tins) after having soaked the fruit in red wine overnight. It's a recipe I've never used before. Very easy but very yummy!!   I'll definitely use it again.


----------



## kadesma (Apr 27, 2007)

_csalt,_
_would it be possible for you to put up a link to the fruit loaf? I'd love to give it a try._

_kadesma _


----------



## csalt (Apr 28, 2007)

It's from a fairly old UK book, so if I cannot find a link I'll PM it to you K
Actually this is an edited version adapted by me so I don't think we are in breach of copyright.

*Bara Brith*

_12oz mixed dried fruit( I added a few glace cherries )_
_12 fl oz red wine_
_4 oz margarine_
_4 oz light soft brown sugar_
_a little milk *if *needed (I didn’t need it )_
_1 tbsp black treacle_
_8 oz self raising flour ( you may need a little more, I did )_
_1 tsp mixed spice_
_2 eggs beaten_
_Soak the fruit in the wine over night._

*Next Day*

_Grease a 2 lb loaf tin ( I used x 2 1lb tins so that I could freeze one loaf)_

_Put fruit & wine in a saucepan and add the sugar and black treacle( milk if you use it)_

_Bring to the boil and simmer 5 mins._

_cool_

_Add the flour spice and beaten eggs and mix well._

_Turn into tin(s)_

_Bake just below middle of oven for 1 to 1¼ hours ( a little less if using the smaller tins) or when skewer comes out clean._

_If the tops start to get too brown cover with greaseproof paper._

_Cool the loaves. and serve sliced , spread with butter._

_Plays havoc with any diet thoughts I might have._


----------



## kadesma (Apr 28, 2007)

_Thank you csalt, this looks yummy. I love this type of thing and so do my kids. On the do soon list it goes._

_kadesma _


----------

